# Potencia b52 3000 Watts



## Manotas (Ago 18, 2010)

solo queria compartir un poco con ustedes esta potencia que me eh comprado a precio de huevo ... quisiera que me ayudar ya que no soy muy experto en el tema del audio

.. bueno les cuento esta potencia dice tener 3000 watts max !
sera eso cierto ??? y como puedo averiguar si es realmente cierto , porque de que suena bien suena bastante bien patea muy fuerte pero no me convence la potencia que dice que tira ... bueno alomejor mis oidos ya estan acomodados a tanta potencia y no asimilo bien aquella potencia ...

bueno las especificaciones son 
Caracteristicas tecnicas:
Marca : B52
Linea: Element 5
Modelo: ELP 3002
4 ohm bridge max power - 3000w
2 ohm max power - 1500w x 2
4 ohm rms power - 420 x 2
2 ohm rms power - 600 x 2
S/N Ratio - 90 db
THD - 0.08 %
Channel Separation - 60 db
Frecuency Response - 15 hz - 40 khz
Low Pass Frecuency - 35 hz - 250 hz
Bass Bost Control - 45 hz (0 - 18 db)
Phase Shift - 0 - 180º


lo eh probado con un wofer pioner doble bobina de 2 + 2 ohm de 400 rms


----------



## palomo (Ago 19, 2010)

3000w dioses si con eso obtengo tanta potencia para que me pongo a montar mis amplificadores de sonido, lamento comentarte que esto es influencia de mercadeo, al menos que sea clase D, peeeeeero la fuente para alimentarlo tendria que ser de bastante potencia, ya que como es de auto dendria que elevar esos 12v a varios centenares y ni que hablar de la corriente te quedarias sin bateria en menos de 30segundos, pero esa ridicula fuente que pose no te entregara la potencia necesaria para obtener 3000w asi que a lo mucho viendo tus fotos es de 150w no mas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ago 19, 2010)

Me la juego a ojo, que mas de 500W no rinde.

Saludos


----------



## Manotas (Ago 19, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Me la juego a ojo, que mas de 500W no rinde.
> 
> Saludos



shuta tan poco para lo que vale ??? 

su valor es de 380 dolares

asi tira 






y respecto al consumo ... si lo tengo mas de 1 minuto a todo volumen sin el auto andando . el auto ya no parte y la bateria es nueva es una bosh de 70 A ... hay que hacerla funcionar solo con el automovil encendido


----------



## Dano (Ago 19, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> shuta tan poco para lo que vale ???
> 
> su valor es de 380 dolares
> 
> ...




380 dólares es lo que vale un amplificador bueno (de 220v) de 500W...

Sería interesante medir cuanta corriente consume ese amplificador...


----------



## palomo (Ago 20, 2010)

Manotas de que suena fuerte eso no se duda pero de eso a que entregue 3000w esa es la duda, me imagino como le iran a tus wofers conectados a un poder cret-audio de 1200w r.m.s. dudo mucho que duren mas de 1 minuto, aqui como te comente entra el mercadeo donde los fabricantes inflan demaciado los numeros, de los 3000w quitale dos ceros nos quedarian 30w pero estos son reales donde esos 30w son bastante como para mover tus wofers de esa manera.

Saludos.


----------



## Manotas (Ago 20, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> 30w pero estos son reales donde esos 30w son bastante como para mover tus wofers de esa manera.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



no estaras exagerando ???? 30 watts rms para mover asi los wofer que son de 400 rms 1400 watts peak 

no creo que sea asi ahi si que exageras, me harme una vez uno con el tda1562 , y no le hacen ni cosquillas a esos wofer , con suerte se mueven .... y ese ampli dice que tira 22 rms en bajos .... ( creo que estas exagerando bastante )

aparte el amplificador dice que es de 3000 watts PEAK ! no rms 

yo estaba preguntando por los rms , que dice que es 2 ohm rms power - 600 x 2 . osea 1100 rms a 2 ohm , y 4 ohm rms power - 420 x 2  .. osea que son 840 rms a 4 ohm ... 

SALUDOS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2010)

Eso es fabuloso!!!! Estimar la potencia aplicada a un woofer viendo como se mueve  

Querés hacer una prueba para convencerte que lo que dice *palomo *es cierto?
Tomá una pila de 1.5V y conectásela al parlante (desconectando el ampli, claro).
Querés ver más?
Hacele contactos y cortes seguidos para que veas cuanto se "mueve".
Querés ver mas todavía? Repetí la prueba con una pila de 9 volts.

Y ahora que lo viste moverse, decime: cuanta potencia le estuviste aplicando?


----------



## palomo (Ago 20, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y ahora que lo viste moverse, decime: cuanta potencia le estuviste aplicando?


 
  Zavalla se mueve maaaas bonito con 12Vcc. 


Ahora que si dices que tu ampli es de 600w y mueve así tus wofers  has una última prueba, conecta tus wofer a la línea directa apenas son 120v y nos comentas a donde fue a parar tu cono.
Amigo no seas víctima del marketing tienes que analizar todo con la mente fría, imagínate 600w pasando por un cable eso es más o menos 12A, tienes idea lo que son 12Amperes.

saludos


----------



## Manotas (Ago 21, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Zavalla se mueve maaaas bonito con 12Vcc.
> 
> 
> Ahora que si dices que tu ampli es de 600w y mueve así tus wofers  has una última prueba, conecta tus wofer a la línea directa apenas son 120v y nos comentas a donde fue a parar tu cono.
> ...



esta bien lo que tu dices eso de la pila y todo , pero sacame de una duda , entonces porque el tda1562 tira 22 rms ???? , eso lo dicen ustedes no yo . aqui mismo en el foro ..  y es un integrado con tan solo 3 condensadores y que no consume mas de 6 AMperes . 
y este amplificador me da un consumo de 50 AMPER a toda su potencia ??? estamos hablando de aparte q*UE* la fuente que probee el sistema es distinta .. y que en total tiene 6 mosfet npn de salida y 6 pnp  de un rango de 120 volt cada uno .... eso no me cabe en la cabeza aun , no tan solo por lo que dice el papelito sino por lo que consume , y por lo que se calienta  porque se calienta bastante a todo su potencia .. y su disipacion pesa como 8 kilos de puro aluminio


----------



## Cacho (Ago 22, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> entonces porque el tda1562 tira 22 rms ???? , eso lo dicen ustedes no yo . aqui mismo en el foro ..  y es un integrado con tan solo 3 condensadores y que no consume mas de 6 AMperes .


12V*6A=72W
De esos 72W, sólo 22W se transforman en audio. Llega (en realidad) a alrededor de 50W, pero no RMS.
Y una aclaración: La potencia no se mide en condensadores, ni en movimiento de parlantes, ni en cantidades de transistores ni en nada por el estilo. Se mide en Watt y punto. Corriente y tensión, eso es lo que importa.

Si nos vamos a una relación similar con tu ampli, si de 72W son 22W de audio, entonces los 3000W de tu equipo deberían tomar una potencia de poco más o menos 10000W y eso es (siempre desde los 12V) una corriente de algo como 830A.
Nop... Demasiado...

Un ampli de 12V y 50A de consumo tiene una potencia máxima de 600W. 90% de eficiencia de la fuente dejan 540W para el ampli, que con una eficiencia del 60% (típico para un Clase AB) podrá entregar alrededor de 350W y ni un poquito más.
Si fuera un Clase D con un 90% de eficiencia, estamos hablando de unos 480W como máximo.
Pero 3000W... Ni hablar.

Hacé un ejercicio muy muy simple para darte una idea de lo que es la potencia...
Agarrá un foquito incandescente de los comunes y corrientes de 25W. La eficiencia de esos es de más o menos el 15%, así que el 85% (20W) se transforma en algo más que no es luz. La mayoría de esa potencia se transforma en calor.
Tocá el foco con la mano nomás mientras está prendido y me contás lo que son 20W de calor...

En el mejor de los casos, tu ampli estará disipando 120W (son 600W de entrada menos los 480W de salida), sabiendo lo que calientan 20 mugrosos Watt, ¿los kilos de aluminio te siguen sorprendiendo?.

Saludos


----------



## gca (Ago 22, 2010)

Por lo que se ve bien tiene dos fuentes smps con toroides de no mas de 6cm de diametro por lo que dudo que entreguen mas de 300W por canal.


----------



## Manotas (Ago 22, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> 12V*6A=72W
> De esos 72W, sólo 22W se transforman en audio. Llega (en realidad) a alrededor de 50W, pero no RMS.
> Y una aclaración: La potencia no se mide en condensadores, ni en movimiento de parlantes, ni en cantidades de transistores ni en nada por el estilo. Se mide en Watt y punto. Corriente y tensión, eso es lo que importa.
> 
> ...


entonces segun el conocimiento tuyo en cuanto a lo que es sonido en CAR AUDIO, y junto a todas las personas que han dejado sus comentarios ......
ningun amplificador car audio entrega esos 3000 watts peak ..
porque todos los que yo eh visto .ya sean las mejores marcas como rockford fosgate . en uno de sus mas caros productos .. que los usan para competencias de SPL  .. puede alcanzar esos rms que dicen ser , ya que yo los eh visto en su interior y tienen la misma fuente visualmente del mismo tamaño el troide  etc .... . osea que visualmente todos los amplificadores que dicen que son 150 rms , a 600 rms .. algunos 2000 rms ... por lo que veo el tamaño de la fuente roide es exactamente la misma visualmente , entonces cual es la diferencia no entiendo en absoluto ... porque por lo que veo ustedes ven la potencia en cuanto al tamaño de la fuente .... y no al numero de trnsistores etc .... y etc , ya que por lo general en car audio el consumo va de los 15A a 120 A

y porque se nota tanto la diferencia entonces de uno a otro , teniendo en cuenta que el tamaño de la fuente es igual en forma fisica

porque por lo que eh visto en los amplificadores car audio , son todos del mismo tamaño .

saludos


----------



## gca (Ago 22, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> * porque por lo que veo ustedes ven la potencia en cuanto al tamaño de la fuente* .... y no al numero de trnsistores etc .... y etc , ya que por lo general en car audio el consumo va de los 15A a 120 A
> 
> y porque se nota tanto la diferencia entonces de uno a otro , teniendo en cuenta que el tamaño de la fuente es igual en forma fisica
> 
> ...




Esta claro, de que te sirve tener un amplificador de 3000W si no tenes una fuente de alimentacion capas de suministrar esa potencia.
Como te dije para mi a los 300W RMS x2 es posible que entregue.


----------



## Manotas (Ago 22, 2010)

KiuKIV dijo:


> Esta claro, de que te sirve tener un amplificador de 3000W si no tenes una fuente de alimentacion capas de suministrar esa potencia.
> Como te dije para mi a los 300W RMS x2 es posible que entregue.



hum , okey ahi estamos entendiendo mas las cosas 300 rms x 2 . es algo valorable en cuanto a lo que dice que es de 400 x 2 en 4 ohm .   ahi sique comprendo mucho lo que tu dices ... pero asi todo son 600 rms osea bastante .....  y no como lo que decia el amigo mas arriba que decia que entregaba 30 rms .... esa es mi duda ( palomo saco un calculo de no se donde que le dio 30 rms ) ,me dejo mucho mas confundido , al valor de que tu me nombras 300 x 2


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 22, 2010)

Si dice tener una potencia de 3kW máximos, debería tener un fusible de un mínimo de 250A, o varios en paralelo que hagan esa capacidad... Eso sobre 12V. But, leyendo el manual, me entero más de la mentira, dice "Tirar" esa potencia (3kW) sobre 13.8V... Eso cambia el asunto del Fuse a 217A. Y leyendo el manual nos enteramos de que el amplificador tiene 2 fusibles de 30A ¡Mágico!.
Así de marketing andamos.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 22, 2010)

Si eso del marketing es de locos, da el poder de guiarte en tus compras, recuerdo que alguien me pidio consejos para comprarse un amplificador para su auto, le  dije que tendria que ir a tal lugar y preguntara por ellos, le dije lo caro que le saldría, pero me sorprendio a los pocos dias me dijo que ya tenia instalado uno de 3000w y que nececitaba un cable numero 00 ó 02 para sustituir el cable awg08 que tenia (que se lo habia recomendado el tecnico que lo instalo), allí me sorprendio bastante la ingenuidad en la que se cae cuando no se tiene la minima idea de lo que compra uno. Cosas que le sucede a cualquiera, hasta a un electronico se lo enbaucan por comprar cosas en las que no estan familiarizados.


----------



## Manotas (Ago 22, 2010)

claro que es algo que todos ahora ya sabriamos .. lo de que mienten tanto en ese asunto ... pero ahora me cabe una duda , recien alguien saco un calculo   ... que pasa si yo saco el mismo calculo , me da la potencia que tira el amplificador :S .....    13.8v*30A =414watts ... osea 414 watts x 2  estoy en lo cierto ?? .....

entonces el calculo sacado de como lo sacan ustedes , me da los rms que dicen ser en su catalogo ( no entiendo )

magico


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 22, 2010)

Si el amplificador tiene un par de fusibles de 30A, podemos estimar la potencia que utiliza y la que puede entregar a la carga. Con esos fusibles de entrada, el amplificador puede necesitar un máximo de 828W, antes de fundirse. Así, con los cálculos que realizó el compañero Cacho podemos estimar el tamaño de la mentira...


----------



## Cacho (Ago 22, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> ...si yo saco *el mismo calculo , me da la potencia que tira el amplificador* :S .....    13.8v*30A =414watts ... osea 414 watts x 2  estoy en lo cierto ?


Ese cálculo es correcto, lo que no es del todo correcto es la conclusión.

Según los fusibles tenés una potencia máxima disponible de 2*414W=828W. Eso es en la punta del cable de alimentación. De ahí va la corriente a un elevador de tensión (el ampli no trabaja con 12V internamente) y ese elevador no tiene una eficiencia del 100%. Suelen estar alrededor del 90% en los mejores casos. La potencia máxima es ahora 828W*0,9. Entonces llega al ampli que tendrá un cierto rendimiento. Asumiendo un Clase D (los más eficientes) es esperable un rendimiento de alrededor del 90%. De nuevo a multiplicar por 0,9.

Hacé la cuenta y llegás a 670W que tendrás como muy máximo en la salida de tu ampli, eso son 2*335W como mucho.

Pueden aparecer picos de un poco más de potencia que descargan los condensadores de la fuente (sobre las impedancias más bajas), pero no son RMS ni son 3000W, ni por asomo.

Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc (Ago 23, 2010)

en las caracteristicas que muestra manotas dice que con 4ohm de carga da 840w rms.. o 2 x 420w rms, se ve algo parecido a las cuentas que han sacado.. solo que quizas para los fabricantes su amplificador no tiene ninguna perdida en absoluto.. por lo que segun el manual.. el disipador que trae el amplificador carece de sentido.. si consume 840w (eso me lo dicen los fusibles) y brinda 840w el aluminio para enfriar lo pusieron porque le quedaba bonito ni hablemos de las perdidas en cables circuito etc.. tampoco contemos que los cables de los parlantes deberian ser algo mas anchos de los que se comercializan.. es solo una opinion.. pero yo e escuchado una potencia de 250w x 2 de un amigo que es DJ y nose si en un auto no te despega los vidrios con la presion del aire..


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 23, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> hum , okey ahi estamos entendiendo mas las cosas 300 rms x 2 . es algo valorable en cuanto a lo que dice que es de 400 x 2 en 4 ohm .   ahi sique comprendo mucho lo que tu dices ... pero asi todo son 600 rms osea bastante .....  y no como lo que decia el amigo mas arriba que decia que entregaba 30 rms .... esa es mi duda ( palomo saco un calculo de no se donde que le dio 30 rms ) ,me dejo mucho mas confundido , al valor de que tu me nombras 300 x 2



Manotas, 30W continuos eficacez es MUUUUUUCHAAAA POTEEEEENCIAAAAA !!!
Sds.


----------



## bafflero (Ago 23, 2010)

Amigazo tene cuidado si salen 3000 watts a la salida de tu potencia podes morir electrocutado cuantos volts se necesitan teniendo en cuenta que la impedancia no se puede bajar a menos de 2 ohms. Algun colega que esta mas preparado en el tema seguramente puede realizar el calculo.


----------



## palomo (Ago 23, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Manotas, 30W continuos eficacez es MUUUUUUCHAAAA POTEEEEENCIAAAAA !!!
> Sds.


 
Manota si les lo que puse nunca escribí RMS, escribí potencia 30w reales aquí el amigo Ehbressan te lo acaba de decir de otra manera "continuos eficaces “, a lo mejor no supe explicarme bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Manotas (Ago 23, 2010)

oka , entendido completamente .. gracias por las opiniones de cada uno de ustedes .. saludos


----------



## Dano (Ago 23, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Manota si les lo que puse nunca escribí RMS, escribí potencia 30w reales aquí el amigo Ehbressan te lo acaba de decir de otra manera "continuos eficaces “, a lo mejor no supe explicarme bien.
> 
> Saludos.



En el estudio tengo dos cajas que las uso de guia en sonido PA, son cajas SP2 de Peavey con altavoces Sound Barrier 102db/m/w con 90W (bien rendidos, eficaces) a unos 3 metros no se aguata mas de 1 minuto, soportando cosquilleo de oidos y visión difusa.

De seguro ahora aparece alguno que tiene 5000W en su auto o en su casa y se pone a defender que con esa potencia apenas se empieza a sentir el sonido en el cuerpo...

Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc (Ago 23, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> En el estudio tengo dos cajas que las uso de guia en sonido PA, son cajas SP2 de Peavey con altavoces Sound Barrier 102db/m/w con 90W (bien rendidos, eficaces) a unos 3 metros no se aguata mas de 1 minuto, soportando cosquilleo de oidos y visión difusa.
> 
> De seguro ahora aparece alguno que tiene 5000W en su auto o en su casa y se pone a defender que con esa potencia apenas se empieza a sentir el sonido en el cuerpo...
> 
> Saludos


 
tampoco es taaaan asi.. te creo que con 200 watts al lado no vas a poder estar.. pero si existen potencias para auto de mayor poder.. tengo un amigo que tiene en el auto una potencia de 400watts.. y la verdad solo usa la mitad.. osea.. dos canales puenteados con un subwoofer.. aparte de eso.. el control de volumen de la potencia.. es un preset.. esta a la mitad.. sin embargo no se puede estar adentro del auto.. el tema es que los que te venden la potencia te dejan el volumen a la mitad porque saben que si lo pones al mango se quema.. eso de que son estables en 2 o 4ohm son a mi gusto bastantes mentiras.. obviamente cuando digo 400watts es a oido.. la potencia dice que tiene nose cuantos miles.. jaja.. pero reales calculo deben ser 100w x 4 no la e examinado a conciencia.. pero estimo eso.. tambien e visto equipos de audio de mas de 20mil pesos.. estoy seguro que pueden llegar a dar 1000 o 2000 watts.. pero.. se supone que no se tiene que estar adentro del auto ni cerca cuando se los prueba..


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 23, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> altavoces Sound Barrier 102db/m/w con 90W


Esos 102dB no son en _Full Space_ (o en 4pi, como denominan otros fabricantes) ¿cierto?.



nacho_brc dijo:


> esta a la mitad.. sin embargo no se puede estar adentro del auto..


Lo expresas muy bien, no se puede estar dentro del auto. Si sales de él, está todo normal. Seguro que fuera de él ni se siente los subgraves. 

Por cierto, ¿cuanta ganancia se tendría en el auto, unos 18dB?



nacho_brc dijo:


> obviamente cuando digo 400watts es a oido..


Eso es imposible, la potencia  no se escucha.


----------



## Dano (Ago 23, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> tampoco es taaaan asi.. te creo que con 200 watts al lado no vas a poder estar.. pero si existen potencias para auto de mayor poder.. tengo un amigo que tiene en el auto una potencia de 400watts.. y la verdad solo usa la mitad.. osea.. dos canales puenteados con un subwoofer.. aparte de eso.. el control de volumen de la potencia.. es un preset.. esta a la mitad.. sin embargo no se puede estar adentro del auto.. el tema es que los que te venden la potencia te dejan el volumen a la mitad porque saben que si lo pones al mango se quema.. eso de que son estables en 2 o 4ohm son a mi gusto bastantes mentiras.. obviamente cuando digo 400watts es a oido.. la potencia dice que tiene nose cuantos miles.. jaja.. pero reales calculo deben ser 100w x 4 no la e examinado a conciencia.. pero estimo eso.. tambien e visto equipos de audio de mas de 20mil pesos.. estoy seguro que pueden llegar a dar 1000 o 2000 watts.. pero.. se supone que no se tiene que estar adentro del auto ni cerca cuando se los prueba..



Cuando un subwoofer de car audio llegue a 102db de sensibilidad estaremos hablando lo mismo, no se como la gente puede comprar esas estufas de 90db (si llegan), solo sirven de calentador porque audio -1.

Yo me refiero a la sensibilidad sola del altavoz medida a 1 metro con 1 watt, eso de 4 pi no es cuando se mide la sensibilidad del conjunto altavoz/caja?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 23, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> no se como la gente puede comprar esas estufas de 90db (si llegan), solo sirven de calentador


Y yo sigo esperando que un altavoz de 102dB tenga una Fs de 20Hz. 

No creo que sea a 1W/m, pero si te sirve, el DMX 15 de Massive lo especifican como de 100,1dB. 

Varios de JBL Car Audio tienen 93dB de sensibilidad, como el GTO 1514-15. Y el CVX de Kicker tiene 91,6dB 1W/m.


----------



## Manotas (Ago 23, 2010)

Varios de JBL Car Audio tienen 93dB de sensibilidad, como el GTO 1514-15. 

un amigo tiene ese wofer  y suena bastante bien , tiene una potencia totalmente diferente a la marca economica piooner de la serie champion ..

una consulta ... porque cuando uno va a expo car audio . yo con mi potencia marque 127db

y los parlantes son de 90 db creo .. de sensibilidad



no se puede estar dentro del auto como dice mas arriba los vidrios vibran mucho  .. solo se hizo para prueba de db

saludos


----------



## Dano (Ago 23, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Y yo sigo esperando que un altavoz de 102dB tenga una Fs de 20Hz.
> 
> No creo que sea a 1W/m, pero si te sirve, el DMX 15 de Massive lo especifican como de 100,1dB.
> 
> Varios de JBL Car Audio tienen 93dB de sensibilidad, como el GTO 1514-15. Y el CVX de Kicker tiene 91,6dB 1W/m.



Buscando una hoja de datos oficial encontré esto, 101db en sub... pero que los hay los hay en 102db solo que no veo hoja de datos ahora...

http://blog.sounddomain.com/gadget/2008/02/massive-audios.html

Saludos



			
				Dano dijo:
			
		

> Buscando una hoja de datos oficial encontré esto, 101db en sub... pero que los hay los hay en 102db solo que no veo hoja de datos ahora...
> 
> http://blog.sounddomain.com/gadget/2008/02/massive-audios.html
> 
> Saludos



EDITO: Dejo la hoja de datos del eminence de 101.6 db/m/w, para la gente común 102db...

De lo viejo de Sound Barrier America no hay ni rastros de datasheets.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 23, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Yo me refiero a la sensibilidad sola del altavoz medida a 1 metro con 1 watt


Y yo también me refiero a 1W/m.



Dano dijo:


> eso de 4 pi no es cuando se mide la sensibilidad del conjunto altavoz/caja?


Nop. 

Mira las siguientes especificaciones del 21SW1600ND  de BEYMA. 

Primero dice:



Y luego si dice completo: 



Sin embargo, el WinISD, dice otra cosa:





Comparamos eso con esto: 



Y voilá, nos damos cuenta que no estamos tan errados. 

PD: Beyma y 18Sound, suelen dar especificaciones sobre la Sensibilidad de esa manera en algunos componentes. No se si SoundBarrier también, por eso mi pregunta.


----------



## Dano (Ago 23, 2010)

Según la letra chica de a hoja de datos de eminence, la medición es realizada en 2pi o entendí mal? eso quiere decir que los vendedores siempre le encuentran la vuelta para inflar los números...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 24, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> porque cuando uno va a expo car audio . yo con mi potencia marque 127db y los parlantes son de 90 db creo .. de sensibilidad



90dB + 10Log(400W) = 116dB SPL por cada Subwoofer. Como son 2, se podría apreciar un incremento de 6dB, por lo tanto sería 122dB SPL máximos. A eso le sumas toda la Ganancia que "genera" la cabina del auto, y por lo tanto mide 127dB. 

Según estos cálculos parece que la cabina incrementa solo 5dB. Pero estoy casi seguro que es mucho mas, y mas aún cuando se pone "en Resonancia" con la cabina. 

Manotas, si quieres tener una medida "real", saca los Sub's del auto, los elevas unos 2mt y pones el micrófono a 1mt, y mides. De esa manera sabrás que tanta Ganancia tienes en tu auto en dicha frecuencia, o el promedio si mides con Ruido Rosa.



Dano dijo:


> EDITO: Dejo la hoja de datos del eminence de 101.6 db/m/w, para la gente común 102db...


Sip, pero dejando de lado aquello de 2pi... 4pi. La Frecuencia de Resonancia de esos altavoces son "muy altas", en el caso del DeltaPro 15A, es de 42Hz. El fabricante lo recomienda para aplicaciones de Medio/alto o Full Rango. 

Si buscas altavoces con baja Fs, te darás cuenta que son de baja Sensibilidad. Para ello, toma como ejemplo los altavoces "Rango Completo" de Monitores de Estudio o los Caseros (Hi-Fi). Y, si quieres, los de Car Audio.  



Dano dijo:


> Según la letra chica de a hoja de datos de eminence, la medición es realizada en 2pi o entendí mal?


No se, no he visto que así lo especifiquen. Aunque, por lo menos a mi, me da para dudar, es muy alta esa Sensibilidad. Hasta ahora lo maximo que he visto es de 98 - 99dB en Woofer's o MidBass, en Driver's de Compresión si son mayores (pero mayor también es la distorsión).   



Dano dijo:


> eso quiere decir que los vendedores siempre le encuentran la vuelta para inflar los números...


Solo te digo que, eso es otro parámetro para tener en cuenta.


----------



## Dano (Ago 24, 2010)

Veo que nos fuimos de tema, igual muy interesante, el caso es que potencia no tiene nada que ver con sonido, en el medio existe un transductor y es donde todo cambia.

Y si parece rara tanta sensibilidad pero comparando un altavoz de 98db y uno de 102db (talvez estiren un poco este numero) la diferencia se nota, siempre usando la misma caja, esto lo digo a puro oido y sensación en el cuerpo...


----------



## nacho_brc (Ago 24, 2010)

yoangel.. disculpame si me exprese mal cuando dije que sentia "a oido" la potencia de audio.. yo tambien se la diferencia entre parlantes profesionales y parlantes de audio car.. y se que cambian totalmente la sensibilidad.. lo que quice decir es que la potencia del auto de mi amigo suena a "mi" parecer igual de fuerte que una potencia que tengo de 200 watts, y solo usa 2 canales de los 4 que posee.. asiq*UE* para "mi" si es factible en un auto tener potencias de 400 watts, quizas 600watts, que era lo que se estaba discutiendo en un principio en el post, otra cosa.. el car audio es un rubro que se a llenado tanto de caretas.. ni siquiera se acercan a un audiofilo, que la mayoria esta pagando marca.. sobre todo en los parlantes.. a mi parecer tienen mayor sensiibilidad y se escuchan mas fuerte un par de parlantes peavey que esos pionner que pesan 30kg cada uno ademas de consumir la mitad de la potencia para un resultado similar o mejor.. es solo mi opinion personal.. espero nadie se ofenda.. saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 24, 2010)

Todo es compromiso y la electrónica y la acústica no son excepciones.
Si quieren Fs, resignan SPL, si quieren SPL resignan Fs, también entra el Xmax, mas SPL menos Xmax y visceversa. Ni hablar si entramos a ver los parámetros Q y el VAS. Y se pudre todo cuando aparece el costo.
Creo que una simplificación que se arrima a la realidad sería:

Parlantes Pro : Alta potencia, Alto SPL, alta Fs, bajo Xmax, alta calidad de construcción aunque no se si tanta calidad en la linealidad de la respuesta. Precios altos.

Parlantes HiFi u Hogar : Baja potencia, bajo SPL, baja Fs, mediano a alto Xmax, calidad variada, lo mismo para la respuesta y por ende, precios.

Parlantes Audio Car : Preeminentemente con parámetros falseados (cuando los traen), mala calidad, caros por su valor, lejos de una respuesta lineal (lo que no importa demasiado, ya que quien los usa, no lo hace para escuchar música con fidelidad )

Bueno, por lo menos, así lo veo yo !
Sds.


----------



## nacho_brc (Ago 24, 2010)

Parlantes Audio Car : Preeminentemente con parámetros falseados (cuando los traen), mala calidad, caros por su valor, lejos de una respuesta lineal (lo que no importa demasiado, ya que quien los usa, no lo hace para escuchar música con fidelidad )

Bueno, por lo menos, así lo veo yo !
Sds.[/QUOTE]


es muy simple.. el que tiene una potencia de 3000 watts en el auto solo lo hace para decir.. "Si.. tengo una potencia de 3000watts" porque nunca la va a usar al 100%, y tampoco sirve porque al fin y al cabo.. si nos bajamos del auto.. y queremos escuchar musica a la intemperie.. 1) se muere la bateria a los 10 minutos (salvo que tengamos funcionando el motor 2) los parlantes de car audio no se acercan a un parlante medianamente decente para escuchar musica a la intemperie.

el que sabe de sonido (no me incluyo) sabe que equipos se necesitan para sonorizar un espacio abierto y no es ni remotamente parecido a sonorizar un auto.. en cuyo caso.. 200 watts rms son una mounstruosidad


----------



## davidw (Sep 8, 2010)

Es cierto que los fabricantes inflan y hacen lo que les antoja con las medidas, pero aun asi no se puede decir que no es posible tales potecias de audio en automoviles, porque he visto instalacion de musica en autos y no para exteriores sino para exterior en donde varioo metros de distancia te revientan los oidos
y no medigan que d*E* donde sacan tal corriente, que la bateria o que aquello o lo otro pues son instaciones que tienen hasta 3 alternadores de 200 Amperes cada uno, asi como varias baterias especiales que te dan
picos de corriente de mas 900 Amperes,etc. 

les sugiero que investiguen acerca de varios amplificadores de mas 3000w RMS, no importa q*UE* halla sido medida con señal rosa como el Rockford Fosgate T40001bd
4000 Watt Class-bd Mono, Potencia Nominal
(RMS Continuous Power) (Continua de potencia RMS)     1500 Watts x 1 @ 4-Ohms 1500 vatios x 1 @ 4-ohmios
3000 Watts x 1 @ 2-Ohms 3000 Watts x 1 @ 2-Ohms
4000 Watts x 1 @ 1-Ohm 4000 Watts x 1 @ 1-Ohm
Todo esto basado en la norma CEA-2006 RoHS      CEA-2006 Guidelines
Respuesta de frecuencia      20Hz to 300Hz +/- 0.5 dB 20Hz a 300Hz + / - 0,5 dB
Peso      39.8 Lbs. 39,8 libras.
(18.05 Kg.) (18.05 Kg).
Dimensiones (HxWxL)      2.6 x 12.8 x 33 (in) 2,6 x 12,8 x 33 (en)
6.6 x 32.5 x 83.8 (cm) 6,6 x 32,5 x 83,8 (cm)
Descripción corta:
 amplificadores de Clase-bd tienen puntuaciones 75-80% de eficiencia vs 20-60% grados de la eficacia de las clases tradicionales A / B amplificadores.

 Descripción larga:
 Rockford Fosgate topología bd es un revolucionario diseño patentado (# 6097249), que integra una tecnología que es más eficiente que la clase AB típico y tiene menos distorsión que la clase D diseños. . POWER bd amplificadores son 75-80% vs 20-60% eficientes amplificadores de clase AB eficiente. ¿Qué significa eso .... Es decir, más potencia de su amplificador con menos carga para sus vehículos eléctricos y sistema de carga

y tiene un fusible de 500 Amperes
De todos modos creo que seria conveniente abrir un hilo con el tema de audio en autos y todo esto, tambien lo de las medidas usadas en audio y diferencias entre una señal de ruido rosa vs. una señal de audio dinamica, sin dejar tambien lo de la eficiencia  de los subwofer?


----------



## Manotas (Sep 8, 2010)

es cosa de que vean solamente este video


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 10, 2010)

20000watts en 12v son si no me equivoco unos 1660 amperes? los cables que debe llebar eso hasta el amplificador deberian ser de un par de kilitos no? no se podrian conectar simplemente con cualquier ficha.. deberian estar incertados en el elevador de tension de alguna forma curiosa..el elevador de tension deberia elevar la tension a unos cientos de volts... supongo que algo de 300 volts.. o mas.. sin considerar que el gordo en ningun momento se baja del auto.. las pistas del circuito impreso del elevador de tension deberian ser mas anchas que el auto.. si se usan circuitos impresos medianamente comerciales.. las baterias comerciales no son capaces de entregar esa potencia.. e visto baterias de 1500 amperes maximo.. quizas por aca no venden mas grandes.... pero quizas hayan... debe estar el amplificador en 1 ohm.. asiq*UE* la distorcion debe ser desagradable.. los parlantes que soporten esas potencias no existen.. osea.. se utilizan varios conectados... la potencia en teoria es posible.. pero yo si me pregunto.. como haces un circuito en el que las pistas deben soportar 1660 amperes? que transformador usas para elevar la tension? que bobinado le colocas al primario de ese transformador? cuantas baterias colocas en la camioneta? que tipo de baterias? si usaran la linea de 220v de alterna quizas seria mas simple de realizar.. pero.. en una camioneta? todo esto considerando que el rendimiento del amplificador es del 100%, cuantos transistores utilizaria para llegar a esa potencia.. como hacemos para que no vuelen con la corriente que tenemos.. es posible esta potencia.. pero no en una camioneta.. sino en un camion.. y es mentira que son 20000 watts los del video.. simplemente te revienta se les hubiera reventado los timpanos y listo... es muuuuy probable que ese video ademas este trucado.. 

manotas.. todos sabemos que todo es posible.. en la electronica el que quiere puede.. pero.. a mi por lo menos no me gusta ser engañado... y este video es claramente un truco publicitario.. lo otro que podes hacer es buscar un dueño de alguna discoteca.. tienen equipos de 1000 o 2000watts... y alquilarselos un par de dias.. lo pones todo adentro de una camioneta.. y te fijas si te podes quedar adentro como el gordo del video.. jaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2010)

En algunos que otros amplificadores de "Alta Potencia" se usan Barras de cobre o aluminio para transportar los 12V hasta la SMPS interna del amplificador, eso evita que la corriente caliente la pista del PCB, además, los rieles de alimentación del amplificador también cuentan con este tipo de barras. También las salidas de los altavoces (Obligado)... En este tipo de amplificadores de alta potencia automotriz también es sabido no amplifican en forma lineal, si no conmutados, la famosa Clase D y sus variantes. Eso explica grandes potencias sin tener una chorizera de transistores, Bueno... No siempre. pero gracias a esto los transistores siempre están en corte y saturación evitando la zona de calor (Lineal).
Más o menos es así, pero si hablamos de 20kW... En un coche... Eso NUNCA. Quizás en picos de mS, pero en forma continua NO.


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 10, 2010)

gracias por comentarme lo de las barras.. yo habia pensado en algo asi.. pero decime vos que vas a tener 20000watts rms en un auto.. y la gente escuchando musica alegremente en su interior.. aparte.. que tranformadores usas para elevar la tencion? la barra la bobinas en el transformador tambien?

yo no veo imposible que exista.. lo que si veo imposible es que funcione en un auto..


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> gracias por comentarme lo de las barras.. yo habia pensado en algo asi.. pero decime vos que vas a tener 20000watts rms en un auto.. y la gente escuchando musica alegremente en su interior.. aparte.. que tranformadores usas para elevar la tencion? la barra la bobinas en el transformador tambien?



Claro, deberían de ser Sendos transformadores con calibres de alambres exagerados... Pero sabemos que no es así, podrá decir que tiene 20kW instalados en el automovil... 2 Amplificadores de 10kW, suponiendo... Pero esa es la potencia comercial. La que se mide realmente es muy distante a ese número y Nunca de forma continua.


----------



## Manotas (Sep 10, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> 20000watts en 12v son si no me equivoco unos 1660 amperes?
> manotas.. todos sabemos que todo es posible.. en la electronica el que quiere puede.. pero.. a mi por lo menos no me gusta ser engañado... y este video es claramente un truco publicitario.. lo otro que podes hacer es buscar un dueño de alguna discoteca.. tienen equipos de 1000 o 2000watts... y alquilarselos un par de dias.. lo pones todo adentro de una camioneta.. y te fijas si te podes quedar adentro como el gordo del video.. jaja



si te entiendo .. por lo que eh visto al ir a estos concursos de car audio , hay camionetas como esas ... y cuando abren el motor tienen conectadas 4 alternadores de ambulancia 
que por lo que veo son de 300 A y mas ... un alternador de auto solo son de 60 AMPER , por lo general  ... en su maletera tienen conectadas 4 baterias de gel ... y cuando le dan potencia , tienen que acelerar la camioneta a unas 3000 rpm para que no se apague la camioneta 
bueno comparto un poco de informacion espero les sirva para que craneen un poco sobre eso del car audio

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2010)

20kW... Son sobre 12V 1666A
 El máximo calibre de alambre disponible para uso Rudo Industrial es "Cuatro Cero" 0000. Este soporta 282A, Máximos 423A.
 Tendríamos que usar 6 "alambres" del calibre Cuatro cero para poder  estar "en la linea". Esto es sin tener bajones apreciables en la  tensión.
 ¿Realmente usan esos alambres?. Hablamos de 20kW. Y es necesario, ya que  al estar trabajando al límite, esta potencia va a estar siendo exigida  de la fuente de alimentación y si no está debidamente dimensionado el  cableado va a haber pérdidas...


----------



## Manotas (Sep 10, 2010)

una acotacion , la bateria entrega 13.8 volt y aveces 14 .. eso de que es 12 volt es falso ... con el auto en funcionamiento 
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> una acotacion , la bateria entrega 13.8 volt y aveces 14 .. eso de que es 12 volt es falso ... con el auto en funcionamiento
> saludos



Y eso reduce el número de "alambres" a 5... . Aún sigue siendo Mucho cobre.
20kW en el auto nunca... Solo en fracciones de mS... De que suene fuerte, eso nadie lo duda. Además el "fuerte" de este rubro es la acústica. No olvidemos mencionar que tenemos los altavoces a unos metros de nosotros y que las bajas frecuencias tienen una gran facilidad de propagación.


----------



## Manotas (Sep 10, 2010)

bueno aqui hay un video que muestra una parte de la instalacion de este equipo de sonido 
que fue uno de los cuales llamo mucho la atencion unos años atras 
ahora hay mucho mejores ....

espero les guste


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 10, 2010)

Manotas, una Planta o Generador Eléctrico de 20.000W es "algo" grande, pesado y costoso. Por ejemplo, éste de acá.


Además, dentro de un auto cualquier cosa "suena duro".


----------



## Manotas (Sep 10, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Manotas, una Planta o Generador Eléctrico de 20.000W es "algo" grande, pesado y costoso. Por ejemplo, éste de acá.
> 
> 
> Además, dentro de un auto cualquier cosa "suena duro".



si los conosco en la empresa que yo trabajaba tenian uno de eso cuando se cortaba la luz y alimentaba varias maquinarias ...
sabes lo que tiene en su interior ??? porque tan pesado 

lo estudie man .... 

es un simple motor V8 de auto o camioneta  a petroleo o DISEL .. con varios alternadores en su interior que se encargan de generar corriente ... es asi de simple compadre 
en un atuo en este caso el motor es el que genera la corriente moviendo los alternadores que producen dicho amperaje ....  no tienen ninguna ciencia compadre


----------



## Dano (Sep 10, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> si los conosco en la empresa que yo trabajaba tenian uno de eso cuando se cortaba la luz y alimentaba varias maquinarias ...
> sabes lo que tiene en su interior ??? porque tan pesado
> 
> lo estudie man ....
> ...




A principios de este año instalé un generador de 50kVA y de correas no tenía nada, la base de acero pesaba 400Kg el alternador con la caja de velocidades pesaba lo mismo, y esto es solo el generador con la caja
La fuerza es generada por un tractor que se engancha a su toma de fuerza.

En el primer test que se realizó casi al máximo de carga hubo tanto torque que el tractor se iba enterrando de costado.

Sabiendo que hablamos de una potencia 5 veces mayor se podría extrapolar la idea a 10kVA, esto no sería tanto peso ni tanto torque, igual 10kVA es mucha potencia.

Viendo el video no llego a entender como una correa bastante común puede hacer girar a régimen toda esa potencia sin cortarse o patinar...


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 10, 2010)

consideremos esto.. 20000 w rms son posibles.. pero no en una sola etapa.. y no en un vehiculo pequeño.. como bien dijiste.. si fueran 15 volts seguirian siendo 1333 amperes, osea.. muuucho cable.. un nucleo de transformador muuuuuuy grande.. deberia soportar 21000w minimo.. porque siempre existen perdidas.. por las dimensiones del cable.. y muchos otros factores.. serian cosas poco realizables.. es mas factible apilar 10 potencias de 2000w.. sin embargo necesitarias colocar minimo 10 parlantes que banquen 2000w.. nada sencillo.. y elevar la tension para alimentar las 10... en un auto 20kw rms no son realizables.. salvo que tubieramos un tomacorriente de 380v.. ahi seria muchisimo mas sencillo... estas seguro que no tienen un cable colgando en esas pruebas?? jaja


----------



## Manotas (Sep 10, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> consideremos esto.. 20000 w rms son posibles.. pero no en una sola etapa.. y no en un vehiculo pequeño.. como bien dijiste.. si fueran 15 volts seguirian siendo 1333 amperes, osea.. muuucho cable.. un nucleo de transformador muuuuuuy grande.. deberia soportar 21000w minimo.. porque siempre existen perdidas.. por las dimensiones del cable.. y muchos otros factores.. serian cosas poco realizables.. es mas factible apilar 10 potencias de 2000w.. sin embargo necesitarias colocar minimo 10 parlantes que banquen 2000w.. nada sencillo.. y elevar la tension para alimentar las 10... en un auto 20kw rms no son realizables.. salvo que tubieramos un tomacorriente de 380v.. ahi seria muchisimo mas sencillo... estas seguro que no tienen un cable colgando en esas pruebas?? jaja



es bien complicado el tema .. y no tienen cables colgando jaja ....  
si te fijas en el video que muestro mas arriba , tienen 6 amplificadores . solo para conectar ese woofer de 22 pulgadas 

Model T9922 - 22 
Description 22" Subwoofer  
Impedance Dual 2Ω  
RMS Power (Watts) 6,000  
Rec. RMS Amplifier
Power (Watts) 3,000 - 6,000  
Sensitivty -  
Voice Coil 6.5"  
Magnet Weight (oz.) 900  
Mounting Depth 21-1/16"  
Cut Out Diameter 20-1/4" 
Sealed Enclosure Net Volume TBD 
Vented Enclosure Net Volume TBD 
Speaker Displacement 1.8ft3 
Volume Displacement (SD x XMAX) (in3) 267.84 
Tuning Frequency  TBD 


•6.000 RMS , 12.000 de música de potencia máxima


•23 "de altura


•369 libras .=167,375585 kilogramos


•900 oz imán de ferrita de estroncio cuentan con mayor tecnología magnética laguna del campo


•De fibra de carbono y fibra de vidrio con tapa de protección centro de panal de aluminio


•cono de polipropileno con carga de masa reducida de la mica y el aumento de la rigidez


•FEA diseñado araña rollo progresivo con 10 AWG integrado oropel conduce tejido para permitir de 2,5 " de movimiento lineal de una forma de cono


•Aluminio cortocircuito anillo


•6,5 " de bobina de voz con 17 AWG de alta temperatura de alambre de aluminio en una herida plana, de excursión larga de diseño que incorpora de 2,5 " de Xmax


•disipador de calor de aluminio para mantener la voz óptima temperatura de bobina


•cono reemplazables kits disponibles para cambiar entre SQL y SPL modelos sin quitar el martillo neumático supergraves de la caja


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 11, 2010)

Manotas, por lo visto no di a entender mi anterior mensaje. 

Por lo menos, ya sabes el tamaño y el peso que mas o menos debería de tener una planta para generar 20.000W. Y ahora ¿tu crees que un amplificador(cito) de auto, tiene la suficiente tolerancia para disipar esa potencia, la que genera semejante motor?... esas pequeñas carcasas que nos venden, argumentando que pueden llegar a tal potencia. Sin considerar las perdidas. 

...

Con respecto a que un motor de auto puede generar 20.000W, lo se. 20KW son ~27HP, y los autos nominalmente pueden mucho mas de eso, aunque el alternador no. 



Manotas dijo:


> •6.000 RMS , 12.000 de música de potencia máxima


Si nosotros escucháramos la potencia ése valor nos serviría realmente de algo. La potencia no es la variable que dicta que tan fuerte suena algo. Para ello, tenemos los decibeles. 



Manotas dijo:


> Sensitivty -


 ¿Que pasó con el valor que debería ser el mas importante, en este caso? 



Manotas, ¿que nos quieres hacer creer? 

Te digo algo; yo antes era como tu. Buscaba "argumentos" por todos lados para demostrar que era verdad eso que tanto defiendes. Si no crees, lee con calma, desde hace casi 2 años: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sobredimensionar-20-quedarse-corto-20-a-17249/


PD: lo malo de estar así, es que uno lee los temas predispuesto a querer entender lo que, en este caso, se quiere defender. Prejuicios.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 11, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ue era verdad eso que tanto defiendes. Si no crees, lee con calma, desde hace casi 2 años: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sobredimensionar-20-quedarse-corto-20-a-17249/.



Ese tema me trae buenos recuerdos...


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 11, 2010)

si queremos general 20000 watts el motor no es el que tiene que tener la capacidad.. tiene que ser el alternador que genere los 1600 amperes.. si son varios alternadores tienen que unificarse todos en un solo punto.. en el elevador de tension.. que tiene que ser enorme.. como dijimos anteriormente.. una barra de cobre insertada en una plaqueta.. no es nada facil... despues.. tenemos que considerar que si el woofer que mensionas es de 6000w rms.. necesitas 3 o 4.. con 3 abarcarias 18kw.. osea.. necesitarias 4.. vamos bien? bueno.. si pesa 160kg cada uno.. son 640kg en parlantes..si tiene los suficientes alternadores el auto.. o uno bien grande.. no tendria capacidad para moverse.. ya que todo el peso sumado y la potencia que le estariamos sacando al motor por tener esos generadores no dejarian mucho margen para que el vehiculo se mueva.. y el espacio que abarcarian todas estas cosas no se podrian implementar en una camioneta o auto.. deberia ser una camioneta con un acoplado y un generador extra.. o un camion.. a mi parecer no es factible tener todo eso instalado en un vehiculo que este apto para circular.. si el vehiculo se tiene que quedar quieto.. para eso pongo todos esos equipos en mi casa.. hagamos la cuentita.. yo tengo una camioneta bastante comun.. una chevrolet s10.. estamos hablando de aca de argentina.. primero y principal.. no tiene espacio en el habitaculo del motor para colocar NADA.. segundo.. tiene 140HP.. si le restamos los 27 que mensionamos quedan 113HP para moverla.. el peso del vehiculo es de alrededor de 2800kg.. agregandole los 640kg de los parlantes quedaria en 3440, sumandole el peso de todas las potencias serian supongamos 100 kilogramos mas.. 3540kg.. a eso hay que agregarle unos 4 o 6 alternadores, pero el problema ademas del peso es que no tenes mas lugar.. ocupaste toda la caja con los 4 parlantes y los amplificadores.. en el habitaculo del motor no entra nada.. salvo que saques el turbo y el intercooler.. osea.. restandole mas potencia.. sacandole cosas innecesarias como el aire acondicionado seguiria requiriendo mas espacio.. desde donde lo veo yo es imposible en un vehiculo normal



perdonenme pero no habia visto el video... el woofer dice ser de 6000watts.. vos decis que es de 12000watts y el video dice 13000watts.. nosotros aca siempre pero sieeeempre tratamos de hablar de watts rms.. osea.. los watts que nos dan las formulas.. es sabido que si queremos medir las cosas con otras escalas vas a encontrar un equipo chino que dice ser de 50megawatts de potencia.. que cuando prende deja sin luz a un par de ciudades.. osea.. hablemos de watts rms y no se tocan mas ninguna otra unidad de medida.. salvo que nos den una tabla para convertirla a watts rms sin embargo con tabla o sin tabla se especifica.. si es o no rms


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 11, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> perdonenme pero no habia visto el video... el woofer dice ser de 6000watts.. vos decis que es de 12000watts y el video dice 13000watts.. nosotros aca siempre pero sieeeempre tratamos de hablar de watts rms.. osea.. los watts que nos dan las formulas.. e*s sabido que si queremos medir las cosas con otras escalas vas a encontrar un equipo chino que dice ser de 50megawatts de potencia.. *que cuando prende deja sin luz a un par de ciudades.. osea.. hablemos de watts rms y no se tocan mas ninguna otra unidad de medida.. salvo que nos den una tabla para convertirla a watts rms sin embargo con tabla o sin tabla se especifica.. si es o no rms



¡¡¡Para, Para!!!
Que se nos viene Maravillasaudio y te roba el diseño!!!


----------



## Manotas (Sep 11, 2010)

buena la discucion , me gusta deverdad esto , cada dia aprendo mas en lo que es el audio jejeje ....
aqui podrian colocar un foro en cuanto a sonido en car audio seria genial , asi habriab varios puntos a devatir jeje

buena informacion señor nacho !

saludos


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 11, 2010)

yo solo te digo lo que e calculado.. no soy ningun experto.. jaja.. tampoco soy un señor.. sabes como estaba con la calculadora y buscando en el google cuanto pesa la chata.. jajaja
de todos modos esos equipos que mostras son unos mounstrous.. por mas que mientan en cuanto a la potencia que tienen.. siguen siendo espectaculares.. y unas joyas de la ingenieria.. lo molesto es que traten de engañar a la gente.. por eso los atacamos.. una vez fui a comprar un par de woofers para el auto.. y me bombardearon con parlantes de miles de watts.. le dije al vendedor: "para para.. no me chamulles.. decime cuantos watts rms soporta ese parlante que me queres vender.. no me hables de watts pico ni pmpo" me dijo mira.. si queres andate aca a la vuelta.. que venden parlantes de audio profesional.. no son de 4 ohm.. pero te van a servir mejor para lo que queres" osea.. el vago se ofendio porque le pedi que me dijera la verdad.. y bueno.. es asi.. por ahi va un flaco que tiene plata... y no le calienta hacer una compra al p**o.. y se compra todos los bomber bicho papao que tienen en el local.. y resultan ser una porqueria.. ademas.. es mas complicado de lo que parece el audio en autos.. porque las cajas acusticas no entran de cualquier forma.. y a un parlante de 22" de 6000" rms no se lo puede colocar en un bafle de 100 litros... no e hecho la cuenta.. pero lo dudo en serio..... ami me alegra participar y dar mi humilde opinion en este foro tan lindo


----------



## Cacho (Sep 11, 2010)

Coincido con Nacho y Yoangel, y me sumo a la advertencia de Tantramon. Maravillas puede aparecer en cualquier momento.

Hace unos días, dándole una pasada al tema, pensé que los 20kW serían unos 25HP. Leí hoy lo de Yoangel y (obviamente) agarré la calculadora. Efectivamente son casi 27HP. Eso es lo que deberán *suministrar *los alternadores. Acá es donde tenés un detalle a favor de tu posición Nacho: La eficiecia del generador.

Como no toda la energía que se le suministra se transforma en electricidad, para entregar los 27HP hará falta más potencia que esa (y puede ser bastante más...)

Como sea, hay un punto interesante que esta pasando desapercibido y es algo muy básico en la parte electrónica. Veamos, *supongamos* que el ampli entregue los 20.000W que dice. Digamos que entrega esa potencia sobre 2 Ohm (tiene cierta lógica suponerlo...). Supongamos también el caso de que la potencia esa sea de pico (esto favorece los cálculos, aunque no el buen nombre del fabricante)
Entonces, como P=V²/R => raíz(P*R)=V y eso son raíz(20.000*2)=200V. Bien, hacen falta 200V de alimentación en cada riel para que esa potencia se alcance y +-200V no son una estupidez...

Sigamos: Con 200V y 2r de carga, aparecen 100A de corriente. Primera cosa que llama la atención: ¿Qué cables usará el parlante?.
Segunda cosa: ¿Qué transistor soportará 100A y 400V? Deberán ser varios, definitivamente, puestos en paralelo o muchos más puestos en serie/paralelo por rama. Si el diseño fuera como el de algunos QSC estaríamos frente a unos "míseros" 200V y 100A. Tampoco es algo trivial.

Mucho más de 8A no pueden pedírsele a un transistor (y hablo de los MUY grandes) bajo esas condiciones ásperas de trabajo. 100/8=12 y un poco. Sean 14 para hacer números redondos, y ese número de transistores deberá ponerse en cada rama. 28 transistores de salida... A 2,5cm por transistor, ya tenemos un mínimo de 60cm cubierto de transistores.

¿Y la fuente? ¿Cuántos transistores debería llevar? Más para agregar.
¿Y cuántos condensadores de filtrado?

Y llegamos al punto de la disipación. Digamos que este ampli tiene una eficiencia total (fuente+ampli) del 90% (asombroso y altísimo porcentaje, prácticamente irreal). Regla de tres, 20.000 es el 90%, así que el 100% son... Hay poco más de 2.000W para disipar. Eso son *dos *planchas de ropa.

Y ya que hablamos de disipación, en cada oscilación tenemos que a mitad de camino caerán 100V en los transistores y habrá 100V sobre el parlante. Eso son 50A de corriente.
Entonces en los transistores de salida habrá que disipar 100V*50A y eso son 5.000W. A 250W de disipación por transistor (no es poco eso) necesitamos 20 para que no revienten como pochoclo y se quedan al límite. Y ni hablar de que se les caliente un poco la sopa, porque vuela todo al cuerno.

Bueno, 40 transistores de salida como mínimo, 5.000W de pico de disipación, 2.000W de disipación promedio... Ya vamos complicados.

Y los alternadores de los miles de Watt que hacen falta, ¿de qué tamaño y peso son? 
Ahí hay otro punto complicado.

En fin, hay amplis de auto con bastante potencia, pero 20.000W... Naaaaaaa. Estamos en una época en la que un Watt debe ser 1/50 de lo que eran hace tiempo, se los trata como cuando éramos chicos e íbamos al kiosco a comprar caramelos ("deme todo esto de caramelos"). Después del _aggiornamiento _crearon el campo de los Watt-C, por Watt-Caramelo, y se abrevian WC.

20kW de audio en un auto... Quien quiera creerlo, que lo crea; pero la física dice que se hace bastaaaaaante difícil.


Saludos


----------



## Manotas (Sep 11, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Bueno, 40 transistores de salida como mínimo, 5.000W de pico de disipación, 2.000W de disipación promedio... Ya vamos complicados.
> 
> Y los alternadores de los miles de Watt que hacen falta, ¿de qué tamaño y peso son?
> Ahí hay otro punto complicado.
> ...



compadre , por si no se fijo en algo son 6 amplificadores ... no 1 

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 11, 2010)

Bueno, entonces entre los 6 amplis habrás de sumar 40 transistores de salida y sus fuentes deberán sumar los 22kW que requerirá el asunto.

Todo lo demás es exactamente igual.
Y ya que lo mencionás, ¿cómo se alimenta un parlante solo con 6 amplis?

Saludos


----------



## Manotas (Sep 11, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Todo lo demás es exactamente igual.
> Y ya que lo mencionás, ¿cómo se alimenta un parlante solo con 6 amplis?
> 
> Saludos




no tengo la menor idea nunca eh echo instalaciones de este tipo , con suerte tengo mi amplificador de 2 canales que dice ser de 420 rms x 2 a 2 ohm , es lo unico que eh conectado en cuanto a car audio ... jeje 
saludos


----------



## Dano (Sep 11, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Bueno, entonces entre los 6 amplis habrás de sumar 40 transistores de salida y sus fuentes deberán sumar los 22kW que requerirá el asunto.
> 
> Todo lo demás es exactamente igual.
> Y ya que lo mencionás, ¿cómo se alimenta un parlante solo con 6 amplis?
> ...




Los subs pro pro traen varias bobinas idénticas, igual linda estufita va a ser ese parlante.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 11, 2010)

En las especificaciones de más arriba están las dos bobinas (y por eso era la pregunta).

Con dos amplis en puente por bobina hacemos 4 amplis... Me siguen sobrando dos... 
Y sí, es un desquicio ese sistemita...

Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 12, 2010)

por eso mismo supuse yo que habia que colocar 6 parlantes arriba de la camioneta.. por el tema que eran 6 amplificadores.. o a lo sumo 3 parlantes si puenteamos los amplificadores.. pero deberian ser parlantes que soporten 12mil watts.. gracias cacho por los datos muchiisimo mas tecnicos que los que tenia presentes yo.. esperemos que mucha gente lea este post para que lea esto que estas calculando.. yo no habia considerado el peso de los disipadores necesarios en la fuente ni en los amplificadores.. pero ahora que lo pienso es mucho mas de lo que habia supuesto.. aunque se puede disminuir con refrigeracion forzada y liquido refrigerante.. 


segun todo los datos obtenidos.. podemos afirmar que lo maximo que podemos llegar a encontrar de potencia en un auto serian 6kw rms.. no tocamos el tema decibeles ni sensibilidad.. eso es tema aparte.. pero potencia neta seria el tope por cuestiones de espacio, calor, falta de potencia, etc..

pongamos esa cifra como tope.. algo para nada facil pero realizable seguro


----------



## Manotas (Sep 12, 2010)

en cuanto a los wofer entonces ...... piooner de la serie champions ... de 12 pulgadas .. dicen que soportan 400 rms y 1400 watts peak .. es falso entonces eso ???

yo eh visto algo parecido en la serie de rockford fosgate que es consideradas una de las mejores marcas en cuantoo a car audio . pero la diferencia de precio es totalmente distinta 

ya que para los otros wofer de aquella marca se disparan los precios que son los rockford de la serie T2 

que son de 1200 rms

http://http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/product_details.asp?cat_id=4&series_id=32&family_id=13&item_id=117867&locale=en_US&p_status=

entonces eso seria falso??? 







ahi ya habrian 4800 rms 
bueno saludos






bueno aqui otro de la magnitud de SPL

entonces lo que aun no me queda claro , para ustedes cuantos rms estarian siendo esos segun sus conocimientos ..???

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/product_details.asp?cat_id=2&series_id=104&family_id=105&item_id=117366&locale=en_US&p_status=

este amplificador es uno de los mas poderosos de la marca rocford fosgate 


especificaciones reales o falsas .. saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> ...no habia considerado el peso de los disipadores necesarios en la fuente ni en los amplificadores..


No es tanto el peso, sino el volumen necesario (aletas muy grandes para disipar mejor, pero ocupan mucho espacio).
Es difícil estimar la potencia de un ampli con un golpe de vista, pero según los disipadores o sistemas de refrigeración que tengan uno puede hacerse de una idea del máximo posible.

@Manotas: 
Te hago una contrapregunta: ¿Qué es un Watt? o mejor, ¿cuánto es 1W?. Contestado eso, ¿qué eficiencia tienen los parlantes? (eso es cuánto de lo que entra como electricidad se transforma en sonido, y te aseguro que el número es sorprendente).
Si encontrás los datos esos, algo te va a sonar raro al hablar de miles y miles de Watt.


Saludos


----------



## Manotas (Sep 12, 2010)

yo estoy de acuerdo con lo que ustedes hablan , pero lo que no estoy de acuerdo es con lo del amperaje ... de que no se puede conseguir etc  etc etc ... 1600 A en un auto una camioneta , es imposible y etc tanto de eso que hablan .... 

mas arriba puse un ejemplo .. un alternador de un auto entrega 60 AMPER promedio ... 
un alternador de ambulancia ... es de 300 AMPER  ... funcionan para los equipos que consumen en su interiior ... conm el auto en marcha y tiene que andar rapido mas encima para que no se les muera el pasciente .... osea que los hp que quitan a ese motor son la nada misma .... consumiendo al pico 300 AMPER

porque no se pueden tener 4 de esos mismo y dar la suma de 1200 AMPER .. porque para ustedes no es posible ... ???? no concuerdo esos con ustedes


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> un alternador de un auto entrega 60 AMPER promedio ...
> un alternador de ambulancia ... es de 300 AMPER  ... funcionan para los equipos que consumen en su interiior ...


Eso no lo discuto. Se puede hacer de todo, lo que te limita grandemente en este punto es el espacio. ¿Qué dimensiones tienen esos alternadores?
Hay unos bastante chicos que no se pueden usar por más de un par de minutos porque se cocinan. Están diseñados para las pruebas de SPL y no les pidas más que un mínimo ratito de funcionamiento...
Uno de ambulancia sí debe estar diseñado para funcionamineot contínuo, así que habrá que ver el tamaño que tienen.


Manotas dijo:


> ...osea que los hp que quitan a ese motor son la nada misma .... consumiendo al pico 300 AMPER...


¿La nada misma?
Un alternador genera como mínimo 16-18V, si entrega 300A son entre 4800W y 5400W, lo que se traduce como 6,44HP y 7,24HP. Esa es la potencia de una moto chica.


Manotas dijo:


> porque no se pueden tener 4 de esos mismo y dar la suma de 1200 AMPER .. porque para ustedes no es posible ... ???? no concuerdo esos con ustedes


De nuevo, es posible, pero ¿hay suficiente espacio? ¿de qué tamaño son esos alternadores?
Generar la potencia necesaria es difícil, bastante difícil, y sumá la dificultad de los 20.000W de audio, más los parlantes... No es ni fácil, ni práctico, ni barato, ni sensato. Por lejos, no es algo conveniente más que como rareza y no es algo que se pueda hacer con 6 amplis "normales". Ni con unos pocos parlantes.

Como norma general, a lo que declaran los fabricantes de Car Audio yo le saco un cero y empiezo a analizarlo. El número original no lo creo ni por casualidad.

Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 13, 2010)

nosotros no decimos que 20kw sean imposibles de alcanzar.. solo decimos que en un auto convencional es dificil.. salvo que tuviera un carro.. acoplado etc.. un segundo motor funcionando como grupo electrogeno.. o otra artimaña... si los alternadores generaran los 200volts necesarios directamente seria quizas mas posible todavia.. alternadores convencionales apilados para reabastecer una bateria no son para nada practicos... mañana si tengo tiempo le saco una foto al habitaculo del motor de una camioneta.. en la cual hay que darse muchas mañas para sacar 4 tornillos.. y me decis vos donde colocarias estos alternadores que generen 22kw como minimo


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 13, 2010)

¿Como se acoplan 6 amplificadores Monoblocks (Supongo) a un solo Woofer con 2 Bobinas?...

La teoría es dura, más con los números astronómicos de potencia que proponen los fabricantes... Esos amplificadores de más de 2kW deben de tener unos rieles de voltaje muy altos... Sendas fuentes de poder, conectores de potencia de calibres cercanos al "Cero"...

Es mucha, muy mucha potencia en juego dentro de solo algunos semiconductores...










Saludos!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 13, 2010)

Es que hoy día se habla muy alegremente de Potencia Media (RMS). Casi ningún amplificador comercial (por no decir todos) entregan la Potencia Media Eficaz que especifican. Es solo por milisegundos, así como ha dicho Tacatomon. Las pruebas o competencias de SPL si se debe exigir plena potencia del amplificador, pero éstas solo duran unos 30seg. Los competidores sufren para cargar las baterías a tope, para descargarlas en esa mísera de tiempo. Algunos dicen que tienen el amplificador a 0.5 ohm, y otros a 0.25 ohm. Cuando, en realidad, ni saben cual es la curva de impedancia de los altavoces.  

Las siguientes imágenes, la saqué del Facebook de un amigo, es una amplificador marca Lanzar, según especificaciones 6.000 W RMS a 1,3 Ohm: 






Esos amplificadores de auto, los buenos, tienen bastante potencia. Pero es increíble lograr lo que mencionan en la etiqueta. 

Acá en Venezuela, se suelen hacer muchas competencia y exhibiciones de Car Audio, las siguientes imágenes son de la categoría "Open Show". Lamentablemente es un despropósito, pero así es la gente acá, extraordinaria:









¿Consumo Eléctrico? Hasta donde se, un alternador de ambulancia de máximo 300A y 2 o 3 baterías de 150Ah c/u. 

Cabe destacar que, en esas competencias es muy común que se quemen altavoces por el elevado nivel de distorsión y se "disparen" (un termino muy usado aquí, para otro lugar es "protejan" o protección) las plantas por sobrecalentamiento. No faltaba mas, cuando esas potencias se especifican a taaan baja impedancia.


¿Cual es el empeño en creer que tienen mucha potencia? 

Yo me enorgullezco cuando viene alguien a mi casa, y escucha mi equipo. Me dicen: "Wao, cuanta potencia ¿cuantos vatios tienes?". Yo digo: "estimando, 100W promedio (RMS)". Me responde: "yo tengo 2.000W y suena menos". 

Ahí está el _quid_ de la cuestión. Así enseño yo.


----------



## Manotas (Sep 13, 2010)

aqui les muestro un video ..lo mando solo para que vean un poco de la etapa de potencia ..  las dimenciones de sus cables etc ....

porfavor solo ver desde los 6:30 minutos ahi se logra aprenciar un  poco de los cables que ocupan para quel sonido 




y aqui se aprencia los alternnadores en su auto .... no son taaan grandes como se dice ....  se ven normales


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 13, 2010)

Bueno Manotas, ya te hemos dicho varias cosas todos nosotros. Hasta te he dirigido a un tema que se habló de esto en sobremanera. 

Como te dije, hace 2 años era como tu. Defendía todo eso que ahora tu nos muestras.

Un día que empieces a leer calmado, podrás ver en realidad todo el verdadero contenido.

Si eres feliz creyéndolo, bien.  

Justo como @nilfred mostró hace 2 días:


----------



## djwash (Sep 13, 2010)

Buenas... Permiso, vi luz y pasé, no soy un experto en el tema, he estado en algunas de esas competencias de SPL y son contados los que buscan calidad (en sonido) en sus instalaciones, mientras se sacuda todo y si se rompe una luneta mejor jaja

Este le gana a varios y con el alternador de fabrica y ni un solo transistor, saludos...

161.3 dB SPL? 16Hz? No gracias, me gustan mas los autos en una sola pieza.

Ver a partir de los 40 segundos.


----------



## Manotas (Sep 13, 2010)

djwash dijo:


> Buenas... Permiso, vi luz y pasé, no soy un experto en el tema, he estado en algunas de esas competencias de SPL y son contados los que buscan calidad (en sonido) en sus instalaciones, mientras se sacuda todo y si se rompe una luneta mejor jaja
> 
> Este le gana a varios y con el alternador de fabrica y ni un solo transistor, saludos...



que buen video man .. saludos 
y estoy de acuerdo contigo con lo de las competencias SPL , buscan  mas que sonido
mientras se sacuda todo y si se rompe una luneta mejor


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 13, 2010)

Hola manotas un cordial saludo si quieres saber la potencia real de tu amplificador mide el voltaje que llegan a los transistores de salida si te llegan unos +/-50volt tendras una potencia de unos 200w aprox y si lees un poquito mas en el foro te enteraras de como saber la potencia real..!

Aprovecho el tema para hacerle una consulta a los expertos del foro o a quienes me puedan ayudar supongase que tengo un amplificador como el que presento manotas con tan solo 200w o 150w rms.. peero me llega la ambicion de que quiero sacarle mas potencia!!! mi pregunta es si le modofico las espiras al secundario de el transformador del amplificador (claro deacuerdo a la potencia que quiera sacarle) puedo sacarle ma potencia???? sera esto posible?? que mas tendria que modificar espero agradecidamente me puedan sacar de dudas y orientarme en dicha modificacion o experimento jeje!!


----------



## djwash (Sep 13, 2010)

Nemesis dijo:


> Hola manotas un cordial saludo si quieres saber la potencia real de tu amplificador mide el voltaje que llegan a los transistores de salida si te llegan unos +/-50volt tendras una potencia de unos 200w aprox y si lees un poquito mas en el foro te enteraras de como saber la potencia real..!
> 
> Aprovecho el tema para hacerle una consulta a los expertos del foro o a quienes me puedan ayudar supongase que tengo un amplificador como el que presento manotas con tan solo 200w o 150w rms.. peero me llega la ambicion de que quiero sacarle mas potencia!!! mi pregunta es si le modofico las espiras al secundario de el transformador del amplificador (claro deacuerdo a la potencia que quiera sacarle) puedo sacarle ma potencia???? sera esto posible?? que mas tendria que modificar espero agradecidamente me puedan sacar de dudas y orientarme en dicha modificacion o experimento jeje!!




A ver dijo un ciego...

Depende, si el cambio es muy exajerado se complicaria las modificaciones sobre la placa original. Asi a ojo te diria que podrias modificar las espiras del primario/secundario para aumentar voltaje/corriente, agragar mosfets a la fuente o armar una fuente mas grande.

Por el lado del amplificador, cambiar los transistores de salida por unos mas grandes y modificar el circuito de acuerdo a la tension de alimentacion que le quieras poner, me inclino por implementar otro circuito amplificador.

Recordando que todo seria sobre la misma carcaza, si te pasas de la potencia que la misma es capaz de disipar, vas a poder hacer un asado arriba de ella. Capaz que te conviene pasarte a la clase D, suponiendo que no lo sea.

Por aca y por aca miraria algo de fuentes especificas para potencias en autos.

Y un mounstruito que me ancantaria sacar a pasear en el auto, pero necesitaria una fuente muy grande para llevarlo a 1KW...

Y de parlantes para ese bichito, esa es otra historia...

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 13, 2010)

Acá si hay mas de 20kW de potencia... Como para ir visualizando el número.







Fuente


----------



## Dano (Sep 14, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Acá si hay mas de 20kW de potencia... Como para ir visualizando el número.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 CA18 en bridge son 20kW y ocupan menos lugar que eso


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 14, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> 4 CA18 en bridge son 20kW y ocupan menos lugar que eso



Demente!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 14, 2010)

Muchas gracias por responder djwash en verdad..!! la fuente que me muestras ya tengo una armada y voy por mi segunda jeje.. con respecto a la modificacion del amplificador otra pregunta es: aparte de cambiar los transistores driver y los filtros porque me dices que tendria que agregar mas mosfets a la fuente pwm?? esta tiene 4 y por lo que he leeido es suficiente y ahora mi duda esta en si modifico el transformador le agrego las espiras para el voltaje que quiero y cambio los transistores me funcionaria???? eso sin tocar mas nada de la fuente aparte del transformador!! porfavor avisenme si me sali del tema para abrir un nuevo post donde se pueda discutir esto para no generar mas molestias muchas gracias espero agradecidamente sus ayudas en esto.  saludos.!!


----------



## djwash (Sep 15, 2010)

Nemesis dijo:


> Muchas gracias por responder djwash en verdad..!! la fuente que me muestras ya tengo una armada y voy por mi segunda jeje.. con respecto a la modificacion del amplificador otra pregunta es: aparte de cambiar los transistores driver y los filtros porque me dices que tendria que agregar mas mosfets a la fuente pwm?? esta tiene 4 y por lo que he leeido es suficiente y ahora mi duda esta en si modifico el transformador le agrego las espiras para el voltaje que quiero y cambio los transistores me funcionaria???? eso sin tocar mas nada de la fuente aparte del transformador!! porfavor avisenme si me sali del tema para abrir un nuevo post donde se pueda discutir esto para no generar mas molestias muchas gracias espero agradecidamente sus ayudas en esto.  saludos.!!



Hi, digamos que si medio salido de tema, o se va para el lado de las SMPS...
Lo de agregar mas mosfet a la fuente es para que puedan drenar mas corriente hacia el nucleo sin quemarse, ya que con cuatro me parece que andas justo (o corto segun el caso).

Al agregarle mas espiras al trafo estarias obteniendo mas voltaje, pero tambien vas a necesitar mas corriente (agregarle alambres en paralelo al debanado), lo que es lo mismo que pedirle mas potencia al nucleo y este tiene un limite. Abria que ver si los diodos rectificadores dan con la tension que resultara tu invento, capacitores, resistencia de carga (si tiene). Por le lado del ampli, no es tan directo eso de le cambio los transitores de salida/driver, hay valores de resistencias (varias) que deberas cambiar junto con el aumento de tension, tambien algunos zener por el lado del pre...

Para lo que queres hacer, no es tan dificil, tiene sus pasos, haciendo cuentas con respecto a la potencia que quieras obtener sabras que nucleo usar, cuantos mosfet en la fuente, a que frecuencia trabajaran, espiras primario/secundario, diodos rectificadores, capacitores, resistencia de carga, y otros tantos. Hecho eso, habra que diseñar un pcb...

Yo que vos si tu potencia funciona, la dejo como esta. Y termina tu segunda fuente, consigue una carcaza de potencia de auto que ya no sea reparable y la destripas (estoy haciendo eso en este momento) y trabajas sobre ella, metes todo ahi, puede ser un Switching Amp por cada fuente. O haces un gabinete casero como hizo maravillasaudio...

Ojo con aumentar voltaje y quedar corto en corriente, algo podes quemar...

A la que estoy armando le voy a poner un UCD IR2110 por cada fuente a ver que sale...

Saludos...


----------



## luicho92 (Sep 15, 2010)

hola..
alguien lo conoce al bicho papao evolution??? es para cambiar los woofer comunes que tengo (2 cajas trapecioidales de 15") y colocarle en una de las cajas un bicho, para ahorrar espacio y ademas porque me aburrio el golpe seco...
es pesado? la caja es de 60L aprox con 2 ductos de 3"x10cm me sirve?
la potencia que tengo es una skp pro audio max700 papas de entregar 340wrms x2,comprobado por un tester...
gracias


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 15, 2010)

como medis la potencia con un tester? la verdad yo todavia no se como medir la potencia de una forma precisa


----------



## Dano (Sep 15, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Demente!!!



Escuchá estos datos. la CA18 (una sola) pesa 37Kg (X4 unos 160Kg) y  disipa a 1/3 de potencia en 4Ohm 9450Btu/hr te imaginas 4 a la vez al  máximo?

11000Btu cada una X4 serían unos 44000Btu por hora y se podría decir que mas que audio sería un sauna esa camioneta...

PD: Me acuerdo que una vez me hicieron mover un rack con 3 CA18 y fue la primera y ultima vez que lo hago...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 15, 2010)

[off topic] Ya que estamos... 

Yo con la mirada me canso:


----------



## luicho92 (Sep 16, 2010)

pones el tester para medir alterna;lo conectas a la salida del ampli con el parlante conectado porsupuesto.al voltage lo dividis por la carga ej 4 ohms y sacas la intensidad.
I:V/R
W:IxV:LA potencia ENTREGADA POR TU AMPLI
yo esto lo vi en un viedeo...
si alguien me puede contestar lo que pregunte previamente se lo agradeceria!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 16, 2010)

No conozco los Bicho Papao Evolution, sólo los Bicho Papao. Son unas porquerías dignas del baúl de un auto. No lo susaría para nada que requirirera un sonido ni siquiera decente.
Para algo que sólo haga PUM PUM, andan (Boom Box). Para música, no.
Y esto que preguntás es (¿muy?) offtopic, así que no lo sigas por este tema (buscá uno que se acerque más a lo que tratás)

Lo de la medición que mencionás es apenas una aproximación al cálculo de potencia, inexacta, pero orienta más o menos para los números que se manejan.
El tester no tiene más que alguna/s muestra/s por segundo, así que si le ponés música y justo cae en un pico la medición, te da un número. Si cae en un pasaje más sueva, la potencia será menor...
Más aún, los testers (salvo costosas excepciones) miden MUY mal frecuencias que se alejen de la "preferida" (50-60Hz) de alterna. Y la música no tiene mucho de eso...
Peor todavía, ¿cómo saber si el ampli está saturando? El pico recortado de la onda no lo detectás con el tester...

Más o menos orientativo... Bueno, anda.
Para un cálculo decente, no.

Saludos


----------



## luicho92 (Sep 16, 2010)

pero facil buscas en el ares o poginas de subwoofer y te bajas las frecuencias yo poseo desde 10hz hasta 10khz..
la pote posee el clip el cual indica distorcion... en el caso mio
yo leei y hablaban del bicho


----------



## Cacho (Sep 16, 2010)

Volvemos sobre lo mismo: Fuera de los 50-60Hz (quizá hasta los 100-200Hz) el tester normal no mide bien. Podés tener todas las frecuencias del mundo, pero no las vas a medir bien.

Y el circuito de clip... ¿Cómo es? ¿Cómo trabaja? ¿Qué detecta? ¿Cómo lo detecta?
No hay una sola forma de hacer el indicador de clip, y no suelen ser muy elaborados (esos serían caros), más que están apuntados a que no se les vaya el volumen al cuerno a los operadores.

Y si hablan del Bicho... Preguntales, que ellos lo deben conocer más.


Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 16, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Volvemos sobre lo mismo: Fuera de los 50-60Hz (quizá hasta los 100-200Hz) el tester normal no mide bien. Podés tener todas las frecuencias del mundo, pero no las vas a medir bien.
> 
> Y el circuito de clip... ¿Cómo es? ¿Cómo trabaja? ¿Qué detecta? ¿Cómo lo detecta?
> No hay una sola forma de hacer el indicador de clip, y no suelen ser muy elaborados (esos serían caros), más que están apuntados a que no se les vaya el volumen al cuerno a los operadores.
> ...


Que opinas de este detector de clip, armados además de un buen multímetro, generador de 60Hz y unas buenas R`s de unas cientos de watts? Seguro que mediremos algo bueno.


Muy buena la Crest, Sin duda, una de mis preferidas.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 16, 2010)

El circuito ese es bastante bueno, pero estamos de nuevo en algo inexacto.
Compara la salida con la tensión de alimentación y si está más cerca que cierto número, prende el LED.

Es un buen circuito para que el operador del ampli no se vaya al cuerno con el volumen y está pensado para eso. Pero no para hacer mediciones exactas. Sirve como indicador, puede calibrarse para que sea un poco más exacto, pero no es un instrumento de medición.
Por otro lado, las mediciones de potencia se suelen hacer con ruido rosa o con una señal de 1kHz. Testers... Medio que no van ahí 
El método que porponés es bueno, pero bastante limitdo. El número no será una cosa demasiado alejada de lo real, pero no será tampoco algo exacto.

Y una duda: ¿Qué distorsión tendrá la onda de salida que medimos? (esto es otro punto interesante).

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2010)

Cacho:
Deciles que no jo***dan y se compren un osciloscopio!!!
No les des mas vueltas, por que van a terminar mareados...


----------



## Tavo (Sep 16, 2010)

Me reí bastante viendo todos los comentarios, y a fin de cuentas, acabo leyendo un comentario de Cacho que tiene la posta:


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> No lo susaría para nada que requirirera un sonido ni siquiera decente.
> *Para algo que sólo haga PUM PUM*, andan (Boom Box). Para música, no.


Tal cual.
La gente se cree viva teniendo una potencia de 3000 vatios. 
Creo que con tener 65 vatios RMS en un auto, ya es una locura. No se aguanta. *Claro, con unos buenos parlantes con una sensibilidad destacada*, no con 88dB/1W/m (o quizá menos, hoy en día hacen cada porquería...)

Saludos.
See you later! (saludo copiado de Tacatomon )


----------



## Cacho (Sep 16, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...y se compren un osciloscopio!!!


Es que no quiere usar más que un tester...

Pero, como de costumbre, tenés razón con eso 

Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 16, 2010)

si quiero medir la potencia de manera muuuuy desprolija.. le pongo la pinza amperometrica en los cables de alimentacion y me fijo cuanto consume aproximadamente.. multiplico por el voltaje y saco el 65% de ese valor si es un amplificador AB... pero seria una medicion taaan inexacta que ni tiempo gastaria en hacerla


----------



## renzolino (Dic 9, 2010)

por lo q veo llegue tarde al tema.. me quede colgado leyendo desde el principio cada uno de los comentarios y la verdad me da lastima que en un foro q*UE* supuestamente se aceptan y debaten circuitos desde auyentadores de mosquitos hasta amplificadores de potencia, hayan aun disputas entre los dos famosos bandos: el audio car y el audio pro. por suerte yo hago las dos cosas y me he llevado satisfacciones tanto en 4 ruedas como dentro de un quincho pasando musica o en un boliche al aire libre.

paz.. jaja


----------



## josehf34 (Dic 10, 2010)

voy a presentar uno de los chistes con los que me rio mientras veo las revistas navideñas de electrodomesticos:
http://www.panasonic.com.co/product...e_minicomponentes/sc-akx90ph/especificaciones

un minicomponente de 1.2KW 
En teoria con 20 de esos podriamos sustituir todo un rack de CA 18 y armar un concierto de bajo presupuesto pero mismo sonido


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

Mucho cuidado... estas cifras no se especifican las condiciones en que están medidas. Creo que la mercadotecnia esta haciendo que la ingeniería y las medidas empiecen a tomar un contexto "payaso"


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 10, 2010)

Claro, Cono de Bamboo para evitar la distorsión en las notas graves... ¿A donde hemos llegado?


----------



## Dano (Dic 10, 2010)

josehf34 dijo:


> voy a presentar uno de los chistes con los que me rio mientras veo las revistas navideñas de electrodomesticos:
> http://www.panasonic.com.co/product...e_minicomponentes/sc-akx90ph/especificaciones
> 
> un minicomponente de 1.2KW
> En teoria con 20 de esos podriamos sustituir todo un rack de CA 18 y armar un concierto de bajo presupuesto pero mismo sonido



Consumo 158W bueeee


----------



## josehf34 (Dic 10, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Consumo 158W bueeee



es un completo milagro de la ingenieria moderna pero lamentablemente no dejan que nadie mas se entere de la formula magica para hacer un circuito con una eficiencia del 100% y no solo eso si no tambien lograr sacar 1200W de 158W


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

*Warning!!!*

Tema acercandose peligrosamente a ...

*"Maquinas de movimiento perpetuo!"*


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 10, 2010)

Descuida, mientras no se trate de condensadores In-alámbricos el tema todavía tiene remedio.

Está bueno eso de los Componentes para el Hogar... Claro, como la gente común solo ve el numerote en la etiqueta del frente, se va de largo y según ellos hacen la compra del Año. Hay veces que es mejor no saber la Verdad XD.


----------



## Dano (Dic 10, 2010)

Se le llama estrujar las reglas del juego al límite, lo que hacen es usar clásicos STK  que por ejemplo entregan 100W 200W, . Los amplificadores si son de esa potencia, pero la fuente no..

En realidad te venden 1200W de amplificadores (en 10% de distorción, bastante ca**da) y no 1200W de potencia entregada.

Son las reglas del juego y las empresas las saben bien, se aprovechan de eso...


----------



## josehf34 (Dic 10, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Se le llama estrujar las reglas del juego al límite, lo que hacen es usar clásicos STK  que por ejemplo entregan 100W 200W, . Los amplificadores si son de esa potencia, pero la fuente no..
> 
> En realidad te venden 1200W de amplificadores (en 10% de distorción, bastante ca**da) y no 1200W de potencia entregada.
> 
> Son las reglas del juego y las empresas las saben bien, se aprovechan de eso...



mi poca razon me dice que tener un amplificador de 10KW con una fuente para mover 50W es lo mismo que tener un amplificador de algo asi de 45W  

A veces da lastima ver como engañan a la gente y mas aun a la gente que se guia por el clasico marca y precio, "entre mas caro mejor"


----------



## SonyXploD (Nov 20, 2011)

nacho_brc dijo:


> yoangel.. disculpame si me exprese mal cuando dije que sentia "a oido" la potencia de audio.. yo tambien se la diferencia entre parlantes profesionales y parlantes de audio car.. y se que cambian totalmente la sensibilidad.. lo que quice decir es que la potencia del auto de mi amigo suena a "mi" parecer igual de fuerte que una potencia que tengo de 200 watts, y solo usa 2 canales de los 4 que posee.. asiq*UE* para "mi" si es factible en un auto tener potencias de 400 watts, quizas 600watts, que era lo que se estaba discutiendo en un principio en el post, otra cosa.. el car audio es un rubro que se a llenado tanto de caretas.. ni siquiera se acercan a un audiofilo, que la mayoria esta pagando marca.. sobre todo en los parlantes.. a mi parecer tienen mayor sensiibilidad y se escuchan mas fuerte un par de parlantes peavey que esos pionner que pesan 30kg cada uno ademas de consumir la mitad de la potencia para un resultado similar o mejor.. es solo mi opinion personal.. espero nadie se ofenda.. saludos


 
eso es relativo, ya que por lo menos en mi pais los medios peavey son muy caros, ni hablar de sound barrier o eighteensound, las marcas para los que queremos calidad regular son eminence, blast o BK, en el peor de los casos PYLE para medios, para subwoofers, usamos mtx - kicker , los que no les importa la calidad compran marcas como (premier,silverpoint,boss,targa,saga y demas de marcas horribles que te venden mas que un articulo, te venden distorsion en forma fisica.)


----------



## djwash (Nov 21, 2011)

Y cual es el problema si te venden distorsion, si en el car audio no existe la calidad en sonido, en ese mundo no conocen el termino HiFi...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 21, 2011)

SonyXploD dijo:


> por lo menos en mi pais los medios peavey son muy caros, ni hablar de sound barrier o eighteensound


No solo en tu país, en el mío también (que es el mismo). Y estoy seguro que en todas partes son caros.



djwash dijo:


> Y cual es el problema si te venden distorsion, si en el car audio no existe la calidad en sonido, en ese mundo no conocen el termino HiFi...


Eres muy duro con ello. También hay gente que quiere disfrutar de un concierto grabado desde el auto, y no solo boom boom que es, además, la gran mayoría de los videos de subwoofers de youtube.

Siempre hay componentes exclusivos (caros, por supuesto) de alta gama para audio, sea cual sea la aplicación, y el Car Audio no es la excepción. Obviamente, por la naturaleza del recinto del auto, no es el mejor lugar para escuchar música (ruido, reverberanción, resonancia, etc.) , pero ello no implica que no sea pueda mejorar aspectos ordinarios. 

La colocación de altavoces dentro de un auto debería arrojar una imagen sonora parecida:



Leer el reglamento de las competencias para "calidad de sonido" según IASCA, puede dar una idea ligera sobre este asunto. 

PD: las hojas del .PDF están desordenadas, guiarse por el número de pie de página del documento.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 21, 2011)

De acuerdo Yoangel, sólo una cosa: Fiajte en la tabla al final de SQ22 (página 7 del PDF). Ahí se establecen los niveles de escucha y son 105dB de pico en el rango más estridente.

Asumiendo una eficiencia (no muy buena) de 90dB, los 105dB se alcanzan con menos de 20W de pico (10W efectivos) y si la eficiencia fuera de 80dB (muuuuuuuuuuy baja) la potencia total requerida sería de unos 70W de pico. En fin, que con 150-200W de potencia total (sumados todos los amplificadores) te sobra para estas competencias de fidelidad.
Los que ponen miles de watts en sus autos no apuntan al SQ, sino al pumpúm (y más en un recinto del tamaño de un auto).


Saludos


----------



## djwash (Nov 21, 2011)

*Yoangel Lazaro*, interesante lo que comentas.

Pero no me explique muy bien, cuando digo car audio hablo de los pavos que ponen miles de W (mentira) en sus autos, con parlantes enormes, tweeter, super tweeter, ultra tweeter, y todas esas porquerias para alcanzar ciertos niveles insanos de presion, encima escuchan una basura de musica, en el mundo de esos pavos solo existe dos opiniones: suena fuerte o suena despacio. Jamas persiguen la calidad, la fidelidad, que sea agradable escuchar musica en un auto, que te lleve a relajarte y no a taparte los oidos. Realmente no los entiendo, buscaran compensar algo que les queda corto? quien sabe, cada loco con su tema.

Preferiria no mezclar las cosas, no es lo mismo perseguir la calidad del sonido, con perseguir la calidad con un concepto errado sobre calidad, tampoco mezclar marcas de primera linea con marcas exclusivas del "mundo del car audio", no tiene nada que ver Ejtagle y su UCD con maravillasaudio.


----------



## SonyXploD (Nov 21, 2011)

bueno yo hablo por mi mismo y difiero de algunas opiniones, en car audio como dices no existira el hi fi, pero de que existe calidad sonora la hay, eso depende lo que la persona busque, yo uso casi en su totalidad equipos de car audio, y djwash lo sabe, el tipo de musica es lo que va a decir si te vas a relajar o no, asi tengas un equipo casero hi-fi, car audio etc etc etc. y pues te basas en lo que hacen los "pavos" que compiten en "open shows" esto porque la finalidad de estos eventos es el auto que mas presion tenga al minimo de distorsion (ojo la distorsion no tiene que ver directamente con la calidad) existen medios que suenan como radio viejo y otros que tienen un sonido muy nitido en un nivel de volumen normal.

yo particularmente utilizo car audio pro 2 razones, 1 porque me sale mejor para ir comprando poco a poco 2 porque puedo utilizarlo en el carro tambien como en la casa. y sabiendo ecualizar las cosas y no volverse loco se puede llegar a tener una exelente calidad. pero repitiendo otra vez, cada quien con sus gustos, cada loco con tu tema.


----------



## djwash (Nov 21, 2011)

SonyXploD dijo:


> el tipo de musica es lo que va a decir si te vas a relajar o no, asi tengas un equipo casero hi-fi, car audio etc etc etc.



Hay mucha gente como yo que me relaja escuchar la musica que me gusta con buena calidad, llegar a captar claramente cada instrumento sin que un booom lo tape todo, aunque hayan ciertas ocasiones que ese booom esta bueno, y hablo de cualquier tipo de musica, cualquier estilo excepto regueton...

Tenes razon siempre va a tener que ver con lo que la gente busca, pero hay cosas que no les veo el sentido como ir con los ojos cerrados por donde nos lleva el mercado.

El HiFi en cierto ramo del car audio no existe por el solo hecho de que los componentes usados (parlantes, amplificadores, etc) NO estan pensados para eso.

No esperemos mucho del mp3, quizas no sea HiFi pero a nosotros nos puede gustar como suena nuestro equipo, las demas opiniones rozan lo subjetivo, procurando no entrar en en lado oscuro de los audiofilos...



SonyXploD dijo:


> (ojo la distorsion no tiene que ver directamente con la calidad)



Ahi si que no te entiendo...



SonyXploD dijo:


> existen medios que suenan como radio viejo y otros que tienen un sonido muy nitido en un nivel de volumen normal.



Si tienes los conocimientos necesarios en audio vas a hacer sonar "bien" casi cualquier porqueria de parlante, si no tienes idea de lo que haces y tienes dinero, no solo haras sonar mal cualquier parlante de primera linea, hasta haras humo tu dinero...



SonyXploD dijo:


> se puede llegar a tener una exelente calidad. pero repitiendo otra vez, cada quien con sus gustos, cada loco con tu tema.



Ok.

Saludos...


----------



## SonyXploD (Nov 21, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Hay mucha gente como yo que me relaja escuchar la musica que me gusta con buena calidad, llegar a captar claramente cada instrumento sin que un booom lo tape todo, aunque hayan ciertas ocasiones que ese booom esta bueno, y hablo de cualquier tipo de musica, cualquier estilo excepto regueton...
> 
> Tenes razon siempre va a tener que ver con lo que la gente busca, pero hay cosas que no les veo el sentido como ir con los ojos cerrados por donde nos lleva el mercado.
> 
> ...



Si bueno espero yo no ser victima del mercado jeje.   aunque difiero en lo de cualquier porqueria va a sonar igual a uno de mejor calidad ya que cuando hablo de que suena uno mejor que otro me baso en dandoles la misma amplificacion en mismas condiciones y cajas y la fidelidad de un sound barrier o peavey o eminence no va aser la misma de un parlantito de marca dudosa, que de que hay buenas marcas (no conocidas) las hay pero siempre nos dejamos llevar x el comun denominador


----------



## renanvinicius (Nov 22, 2011)

josehf34 dijo:


> voy a presentar uno de los chistes con los que me rio mientras veo las revistas navideñas de electrodomesticos:
> http://www.panasonic.com.co/product...e_minicomponentes/sc-akx90ph/especificaciones
> 
> un minicomponente de 1.2KW
> En teoria con 20 de esos podriamos sustituir todo un rack de CA 18 y armar un concierto de bajo presupuesto pero mismo sonido



pero no sabes que su tengnologia milagrosa incluyen 2 gnomos pedaleando a lo loco XD


----------



## SonyXploD (Nov 22, 2011)

renanvinicius dijo:


> pero no sabes que su tengnologia milagrosa incluyen 2 gnomos pedaleando a lo loco XD



jajajajaj  amigo que opinas acerca de este equipo de sonido. SONY LBT-XG80






 dice que es 320+320wrms
lo he escuchado sonar y la verdad tiene un sonido bastante nitido y fuerte, te vibra todo el cuerpo a su maximo volumen a tal punto que el aire se te sale solido del cuerpo y sientes como una especie de vacio y te cuesta hablar. estando de cerca.

que opinan acerca de los equipos de sonido sony? (de home audio)


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 22, 2011)

Destapa ese Sony y dinos que modelo son los integrados de potencia. 320W*2... Hablamos de un consumo de casi 1000W en la toma AC. Seguro que tiene calibre 14AWG. 

Saludos!


----------



## renanvinicius (Nov 22, 2011)

SonyXploD dijo:


> jajajajaj  amigo que opinas acerca de este equipo de sonido. SONY LBT-XG80
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 el manual dice que da los 320w con 10% de distorcion.
 vamos que con suerte si da los 150w ya es para echar coetes!
yo con 20w+20w y 50w de subwoofer. tengo mas que suficiente como para que lo vecinos llamen a la policia.


----------



## djwash (Nov 22, 2011)

Todo es subjetivo cuando no se conoce de potencia.

Basta con decir me gusta o no me gusta.

Si hablamos de sensaciones, frente a mi casa hay un taller, ahi suele ir un chabon que instala sistemas de audio, tiene una camioneta con sonido, lo mas importante del sistema son dos subwoofer de 15 rockford fosgate P1S4-15 (que alguien dijo que era mala marca) y dos potencias de 300W RMS cada una, ni idea de cuantos decibeles tira, se que se escucha a algunas cuadras cuando viene, te metes dentro y te dan ganas de vomitar...

Los equipos de sonido para la casa (home audio) son una mezcla de mentiras vs verdades:

Mentiras: mientes sobre la potencia desde el primero hasta el ultimo, y mas todavia en los ultimos años, en los cuales adoptaron como medio de publicidad los W RMS, se daban cuenta que este valor los delataba y decidieron promocionar un valor inflado de potencia RMS, y el publico que no tiene conocimientos termina creyendo, y no hay forma de sacarlos de su ignorancia, esa etiqueta brillante es prueba suficiente.

Verdades: Hay muchos que no les gustan estos sistemas porque NO se comparan son sistemas HiFi de mayor calidad (sistemas que quedan fuera del "mercado" y no tienen que ver con los audiofilos, HiFi en serio), cabe destacar que aunque estos equipos (home audio) tengan parlantes con campanas de plastico o como mucho de metal de 0.5mm, cono de papel, plastico, o un material parecido al del tetra brik, los subwoofer tengan un iman como mucho del tamaño de un cd, los bafles esten fabricados con plastico y la peor madera del mundo, el aglomerado, encima de 8mm, los cables de los parlantes sean 22AWG y pretendan conducir 320W RMS , las bobinas sean de papel con un alambre superfino, los equipos digan entregar 320W RMS x2 y atras dicen "Power Consumption 300W", las pistas esten fuera del margen de seguridad y las plaquetas tengan una lamina de cobre descaradamente fina, que aunque digan que entregan 640W RMS el cable de alimentacion tiene 0,75mm2, y dentro tengan un STK que no es que sea malo pero estan lejos de esas potencias.

Estos sistemas no son victimas del mercado, sino sus precios altos, y la gente que compran los equipos mas grandes disponibles que son los que mas diferencia precio/calidad tienen.

Aun teniendo todas esas cosas en contra (aunque para algunos parezcan virtudes) estos sistemas (home audio) suenan para la mayoria bien, tienen buena respuesta, no distorsionan a maximo volumen a menos que el usuario tenga cierta tendencia a exagerar el refuerzo de graves, pueden alcanzar el HiFi, pueden entregar buena presion de sonido, son compactos, livianos, consumen una cantidad de potencia minima (400W promedio), son lindos y embellecen nuestro hogar.

Logran mucho con poco, buen rendimiento minimo consumo, buenas prestaciones con materiales economicos, a un precio relativamente bajo, de ahi viene la idea de los "pavos" del "mundo del car audio" cuyos productos son puramente victimas del mercado, precios inflados desde el borne de la bateria hasta el ultimo tweeter, la mayoria de las partes de esos sistemas se consiguen en cualquier electronica a un precio 3 veces menor y con iguales caracteristicas, los altavoces hay mucho de donde escoger, pero dudo que vendan algo que suene como radio viejo eso es una falla del instalador, las potencias, son creibles hasta ciertos niveles de potencia, pero 15KW, con esos cablecitos, por cuantos milisegundos???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2012)

alguien tiene el esquema ? potencia b52 elp 3002 element 5


----------

